# lvm + udev stopped working with kernel 2.6.7

## glowwormy

Hi,

I just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.5-love2 to 2.6.7-gentoo and at boot time the /dev/mapper device is not found. When I add a sleep 5 in /etc/init.d/checkfs it works.

I'm running a pure udev system, so it seems like udev creates the device to slow. Any ideas what happend?

Regards,

----------

## KarlNapf

Lucky you... I need a sleep 10:-(

----------

## carpman

 *glowwormy wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.5-love2 to 2.6.7-gentoo and at boot time the /dev/mapper device is not found. When I add a sleep 5 in /etc/init.d/checkfs it works.
> 
> I'm running a pure udev system, so it seems like udev creates the device to slow. Any ideas what happend?
> ...

 

where did you add this to checkfs?

what was exact syntax?

cheers

----------

## pangloss

I just went from baselayout-1.10.4 to baselayout-1.11.7-r2 (not 1.11.8 since I see reports that ipw2200 seems to break with that) and am getting the same error.

I too had to add sleep 5 to /etc/init.d/checkfs.

carpman--I just added it around line 168, before the lvm stuff begins

so, what exactly is the cause of this??? i was already running gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r9 on a pure udev system before updating baselayout.

----------

## eikketk

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=45993

----------

